# Go-Pro-like DSLR chest strap/harness



## sanjosedave (Dec 1, 2013)

Working on a personal project.

Need a Go-Pro-like DSLR chest strap/harness for POVERTY images; don't want a Go-Pro.

6D body

Google searches either turn up video rigs or DIY articles. Prefer something already built

Thx


----------



## brad-man (Dec 1, 2013)

Can you explain a little more clearly what you need the harness to do?


----------



## sanjosedave (Dec 2, 2013)

I want to do this with a DSLR

http://gopro.com/camera-mounts/chest-mount-harness?utm_medium=shoppingengine&utm_source=googlebase&gclid=CITPz92SkrsCFYUWMgodiV0AKg


----------



## brad-man (Dec 3, 2013)

Sorry, I'm not aware of a harness that would work like that. That's considerable weight dangling out front for anything other than a shorty forty. Seems like you would need an auto-focus camera for that application, not to mention some pretty serious image stabilization. Good luck though.


----------



## rs (Dec 4, 2013)

POVERTY images? What's that?

Do you want stills or video? If it's stills, you need to use the shutter button, so why not just hold the camera? You can always use the neck strap? AF will be an issue; why not get a 70D with its flip out screen and DPAF? Or failing that, squat down?

If it's video you're after, DSLR's have a much narrower DoF than a GoPro. You'd need a very wide angle an exceptional video AF system to match a GoPro. I have a feeling a 70D with an 8-15 wouldn't keep up. Not to mention the sheer logistics of having that sort of weight strapped to you. It'd bounce around all over the place, winding you left right and centre unless you have a mount so tight that you can't breath. 

Just get a GoPro.


----------



## trof2 (Dec 4, 2013)

sanjosedave said:


> I want to do this with a DSLR
> 
> http://gopro.com/camera-mounts/chest-mount-harness?utm_medium=shoppingengine&utm_source=googlebase&gclid=CITPz92SkrsCFYUWMgodiV0AKg



If you don't mind the slightly lower shooting angle, you can stick the lens out through the fly of your pants.


----------



## sanjosedave (Dec 6, 2013)

I want to experiment with stills and POV, thinking that Magic Lantern and its intervoltmeter would allow me to do this.

I may just use a really short camera strap, or, use a cutting board as a chest plate, sort of like yesterdays lazer tag chest targets, and ask a crafty-person to figure out a strap system


----------

